# LFTS 11-14 LAST HOORAHHH



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Last day of real deer season fellas......will get out of work, take a cat nap and hunting tonight! Dont go back to work till the 24th. 
Goodluck and shoot straight!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm going to do a quick hunt around here this morning then head to camp about noon. Good Luck All!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Good luck today all! I will be out on lapeer public this afternoon.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m up. Only a few days left for me in the Yoop. Need a shooter to come my way.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Up and having coffee here at deer camp Antrim county good luck guys


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Out in the wilds of Missaukee Co.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Shot A dandy last night. Now I’m Gonna see if I can get some lightning to strike twice!!

good luck Gents!!


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Gone_Hunting said:


> Last day of real deer season fellas......will get out of work, take a cat nap and hunting tonight! Dont go back to work till the 24th.
> Goodluck and shoot straight!


I've got some serious herd thinning to do tomorrow. cant wait!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Up and getting ready now


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Giving the farm one last morning to produce a big buck, then I’m headed north for rifle season. Good luck all!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Up and ready to go, hoping for the best


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

8 miserable, long , grueling, dreadful, almost unbearable hours of work.... Then it's up to deer camp! I was really hoping to be tagged out by this point in the season so I could focus on my small game hunting. But I guess i will have to bite the bullet and go hunt some more deer....geeze


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Getting ready to head out the door. Going to the same stand I sat yesterday and seen a lot of buck movement just none in range. GL and shoot straight


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

8 miserable, long , grueling, dreadful, almost unbearable hours of work.... Then it's up to deer camp! I was really hoping to be tagged out by this point in the season so I could focus on my small game hunting. But I guess i will have to bite the bullet and go hunt some more deer....geeze! This is how I said it to the ol battle ax anyways. Good luck out there today bow hunters !!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

vacation day today. was going to sleep in a little before loading up the truck and dropping the minions off at daycare/school. Sadly the 4 year old had other plans and woke up at our 'normal' 5am wake up.. *facepalm*. Guess i'll be getting up north a couple hours earlier than i had planned lol


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in here in Antrim County At camp Rack shack, Been rough week so far between snow in the beaver moon, Hopefully put 1 on the Pole.good luck and be SAFE


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Live from the hospital:

Awoke at 5am today after surgery. I'm still in the SICU. I'm feeling sore but good. It appears I made it. So far, so good. 










Thank you for all of the support. 


Good luck to everyone who hunts today and also the firearm season opener. 

The boys at the Pinefarm have been keeping me updated with a group-text for Deer Camp as well.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Great Day to Hunt!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

PunyTrout said:


> Live from the hospital:
> 
> Awoke at 5am today after surgery. I'm still in the SICU. I'm feeling sore but good. It appears I made it. So far, so good.
> 
> ...


good to hear you are still a live and kickin' get better soon!! Them deer aren't gonna shoot themselves


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Up in a tree in Calhoun co. hoping for some last day miracle. Good luck all.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Up a tree in the snow looking for a big buck with my crossbow.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Feels almost balmy at a calm 22 degrees. Last chance with the bow.
Good luck all


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice 8 just got a pass No time for a pic


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Pretty quiet out here this morning but not as cold as yesterday.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

This morning was a bust. Found a great stand on state land yesterday, decided try it. 30 minutes ago some a hole shines me with a light screams "your in my bleepity stand" I start off cordial, look at I'D tag, ask are you Chuck and began explaining state land stand laws. Then it turned into a yelling match.
After five minutes of screaming told him he can have his bleepity stand. After all the screaming and yelling it was probably burnt for the morning anyways.Headed home


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Going to run the fastest garbage route possible. If you see a dump truck at break neck speeds, do like Ludacris suggested and "Move b!+ch, get out tha way." because Macs has hunting to do!!! 

Good luck out there guys. Maybe the rut will start today, because I still haven't seen any sign of it.  Stay warm, don't cough, shoot straight.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

PunyTrout said:


> Live from the hospital:
> 
> Awoke at 5am today after surgery. I'm still in the SICU. I'm feeling sore but good. It appears I made it. So far, so good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

I’m working today however good luck to all the DIE HARD arrow flingers!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Slow so far, but it sure is beautiful out


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Last day before the woods reek of beer farts and mediocrity. 

Dedgoose, I hope you let the air out of the guy's tires on the way out.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I sure wish I was in a stand today. Good luck out there today guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

bombcast said:


> Last day before the woods reek of beer farts and mediocrity.
> 
> Dedgoose, I hope you let the air out of the guy's tires on the way out.


I agree with you, but my God do I love being a part of both sides. Lol

Both seasons are extremely important to me, but for different reasons. 



Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

One lonely doe


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

small 4pt


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

First time in the stand...WTF!...UP IN ONE OF MY UP haunts. Checked cam last night and a collared buck and a 3 1/2 yr old visited several times. Wish me luck?


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

whitetail&walleye said:


> I've got some serious herd thinning to do tomorrow. cant wait!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I've been passing up small bucks all bow season and still havent had a shooter encounter. Tomorrow the sister will be with me so shes got dibs on anything with horns....unless its something worth going on the wall


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

MrFysch said:


> First time in the stand...WTF!...UP IN ONE OF MY UP haunts. Checked cam last night and a collared buck and a 3 1/2 yr old visited several times. Wish me luck?
> View attachment 456579


Good luck! Shoot one and get back, we got fishing to do!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Was going to go out this morning but I need to site my gun in tonight, so I'm headed to the store for a couple of cases of slugs.


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Well last day. Boy it's warm today. 22! Now that's hope something moves.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

MrFysch said:


> First time in the stand...WTF!...UP IN ONE OF MY UP haunts. Checked cam last night and a collared buck and a 3 1/2 yr old visited several times. Wish me luck?
> View attachment 456579


Collared buck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Well I guess, 

I’ll have another beer.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

dewy2232 said:


> Well I tracked the deer I hit this more for 3 miles. Coyotes pushed him right after the shot and we never found my arrow along the way. We finally lost blood and decided he must still be alive. Not sure if I got shoulder or one lung. Hope someone gets him tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Chances are if he made it 3 miles it wasn’t a lethal hit. Hopefully he survives and isnt coyote food.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> Time to stay quiet and focused.
> View attachment 456707
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Just an observation but if you are taking selfies you are not focused on the right thing .........don't take much for that first bow deer to sneak past while you snap a quick pic ......that said good luck hope you have an action filled hunt


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

LFTS is starting to sound like one of the fishing forums when it's been blowing too hard for everyone to fish. I'm just preparing for tomorrow morning so I can hunt with my boys behind the house


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Back at it for the afternoon. Sunny and breezy in. The UP woods.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Tryin2 said:


> Just an observation but if you are taking selfies you are not focused on the right thing .........don't take much for that first bow deer to sneak past while you snap a quick pic ......that said good luck hope you have an action filled hunt


Haha. Thanks. I just settled in so I figure everything heard me within the immediate vicinity anyway and besides, I'm relying on sound about 80% vs 20% sight on this spot, so fiddling with the phone shouldn't kill me today. Gotta do something to stay awake. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Khakis and loafers don't cut it. Just had a standoff with the BOSS next to my driveway pulled in, Saw 2 moving thru the neighbors, parked truck grabbed my **** snuck down the drive to within 50 yards. He is massive. Haven't seen him closer than 200 yards before 

15 solid minutes of neither of us moving and then the does buttonhooked and walked back the way they came. He waited a couple minutes frozen, then slowly snuck off. Wind switch hosed me.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

In a new stand. Deer moving already.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

On my way out now.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

I just got set up here In northern Indiana..
I'm trying to get 2 more hunts in before our gun season opens Saturday..
As I'm typing this I hear a grunt from across the creek!! That is a pretty good sound!!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Re-located from Barry County to Arenac county after the morning hunt and found my way to “The Swamp Stand” at about 2:50! Snow on the ground and a light breeze for what will likely be my last bow hunt of the year! Good luck all! 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

retired dundo said:


> Just wondering about hunting tonight.Do you guys worry about shooting one right at quitting time and maybe have to look for it in morning .And it goes on neighbors.Imagine they would not be happy with you walking around Evan if you get along.Or on state land with the orange army out


Nope our gun season starts Saturday.

I was gonna sight my gun in today but figured I’ll wait till tomorrow night when my brother gets here so he can hold the spotlight.

Just had that nice 8pt I posted in yesterday’s LFTS thread go by at 40yds couldn’t get him to come to the grunt call 40s out of my range with my compound. Beautiful buck still early and beautiful out here 40 light WSW wind. Good luck all.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm back in the In the stand, At camp rack shack trying to get one before the thunder Sticks start boomin. Good luck and be safe, It's opening Night Eve boys, Get back to the shack have a little dinner get prepared for tomorrow gonna do all day Sit. Hot coffee, A sandwich, A some logs For the fire. Good luck to all and may you kill a Michigan freak.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in Ottawa with my son for one last try before opener tommorow, good lu CV k to everybody out tonight


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

So is November 14th at 4pm to late to set up a complete platform and blind??


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

My last hunt of the year. Time to break out the fishing gear. 

Good luck gun hunters.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

bigbucks160 said:


> So is November 14th at 4pm to late to set up a complete platform and blind??
> View attachment 456723


At that rate they will probably have to sight in there gun out of there at 5:30 tommorow morning


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> So is November 14th at 4pm to late to set up a complete platform and blind??
> View attachment 456723


People are crazy


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Red Necks ! by chance


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

This spot has had good bucks cruising through the last couple of nights. Figured it was worth a set.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Camp is


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

MrFysch said:


> Back at it for the afternoon. Sunny and breezy in. The UP woods.
> View attachment 456711


Damn Ron, your in the UP at your happy place not at the airport. why you looking so pissed off????

OHHHH I got it, your missing your cigar.

Good luck up there.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Full


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 456739
> 
> I’m not sure but more help showed up, until he buried his truck part way back. Heard him say “I musta hit a soft spot”. No **** genius!!!!


WTH, must be gun season! this is just crazy. had a neighbor pull that a few years ago.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

johnhunter247 said:


> That would completely suck! November 5th to December 1st gun season? That’s all this state needs to an already extremely sub par deer herd. The age structure in this herd would go from bad to worse in a hurry. What most Michigan hunters consider a trophy class buck (3 year old) would have to be lowered to a 2 year old at best. Put gun season in the prime part of the rut and that’s exactly what’s going to happen. I doubt it passes but if it did that would certainly be the last Michigan tag I ever bought prior to it passing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude...if Michigan hunting sucks so bad and our deer herd sucks so bad and is so sub-par then why the hell do you continue to hunt here? All you are concerned about is how big the rack is. I read it day in and day out in your posts. "How big was it?" "What did it score?" 
Man, there is so much more to deer hunting than how big a rack is and what it scores. I have a new flash for ya....Michigan is NOT IOWA, KANSAS, ILLINOIS, etc. for so many reasons. And who cares!!!! 
I just got back from my annual bow camp up in Alcona county. Never saw a deer in the woods. Worst hunting i've ever experienced. But just because I didn't see a deer doesn't mean my hunt wasn't a success. I know the deer were there because we have them on camera.
At the end of the day, Michigan is Michigan so be proud of it.
OBTW, sorry about the sub-par big buck you killed the other day. What a shame to have to settle.....


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Punching out in 45 minutes and heading north to Harrison for a week long deer camp cant wait


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bowhunt said:


> So I got call to run out and help a buddy get a last minute stand up. Headed right over. Warmed up more today than I thought. Now I am sitting in the middle of the field waiting for someone to come tow me out. Gives me a chance to catch up on LFTS. Should’ve brought my crossbow might catch some late movement.


Wouldn’t happen to be next door to bigbucks160 would you lol.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Bowhunt said:


> So I got call to run out and help a buddy get a last minute stand up. Headed right over. Warmed up more today than I thought. Now I am sitting in the middle of the field waiting for someone to come tow me out. Gives me a chance to catch up on LFTS. Should’ve brought my crossbow might catch some late movement.


Musta hit a soft spot.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Went to Ebels today don't go there very often anymore and good grief


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Don’t forget your hunters orange tomorrow! I pulled that one last year.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

bigbucks160 said:


> So is November 14th at 4pm to late to set up a complete platform and blind??
> View attachment 456723


W O W !


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

It was nice to finally track one in the snow. In 35 years of bowhunting and dozens of deer I've amazingly never shot one with snow on the ground.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

That looks promising


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Tom (mich) said:


> It was nice to finally track one in the snow. In 35 years of bowhunting and dozens of deer I've amazingly never shot one with snow on the ground.
> View attachment 456807


Yeah, that looks like it should be a relatively short tracking job.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Had deer around me from the time I settled in until I scared them out of the field during departure. One possible shooter. Two other smaller bucks. Handful of does. The only one in range was the one doe that busted my snow foot path. I knew that was going to happen! I hate snow foot paths.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Tom (mich) said:


> It was nice to finally track one in the snow. In 35 years of bowhunting and dozens of deer I've amazingly never shot one with snow on the ground.
> View attachment 456807


Congrats on making RED snow!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well that's a wrap for early bow season. Got a lot of hunting time in and tagged a nice mature doe and buck. If I don't shoot a buck in the first 3 days of gun I'll be heading to the UP Monday with a tag in my pocket. If I do than I guess I pack my apron again. Good luck to everyone tomorrow! See ya all at LFTS.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

Shot my #1...last day, last half hour...three doe came by at 20 yards and kept going , I was
saying to myself " well it's over" than I hear some grunting and look about 50 yards back
here he comes , but he was walking to fast for a shot , so after he passed I gave one small
personal grunt and he stopped and came walking back slowly and stopped broadside at 20
yards...the arrow passed through, gave it an hour and found him 100-130 yards away.
The best part is I have venison to eat for the year.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

NEW HUDSON WALT said:


> Shot my #1...last day, last half hour...three doe came by at 20 yards and kept going , I was
> saying to myself " well it's over" than I hear some grunting and look about 50 yards back
> here he comes , but he was walking to fast for a shot , so after he passed I gave one small
> personal grunt and he stopped and came walking back slowly and stopped broadside at 20
> ...


Congrats on the buck. Saved by the grunt! That's a well earned deer.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

johnhunter247 said:


> I agree, gun season sucks. I can’t stand the thought of it. Deer sightings drop tremendously after the 15th and the hunting becomes boring. Cameras tell the tale as well as 90+ percent of pics start to become night time pics as well. I always dread gun season in Michigan. It’s the same bulls#%t every single year. Gun season doesn’t affect none of the other states I hunt the way it does in Michigan. Basically the way I have come to see it is you have from 10/01 to 11/15 to get it done. Maybe you can get lucky the end of December after everything dies down and the majority have vacated the woods. Nothing would make me happier and it’s a wet dream(being selfish!) then southern Michigan being bow only....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your not the only hunter who lives in this State.
Get used to it!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

phantom cls said:


> WTH, must be gun season! this is just crazy. had a neighbor pull that a few years ago.


Neighbors pissed me off they spent every day from October till November 12th slapping this one up. Totally screwed my hunting and altered deer movement.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I seen a first tonight. Seen the 7 point I passed last week mount a doe. He actually busted off half his rack also. Pretty cool experience.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

NEW HUDSON WALT said:


> Shot my #1...last day, last half hour...three doe came by at 20 yards and kept going , I was
> saying to myself " well it's over" than I hear some grunting and look about 50 yards back
> here he comes , but he was walking to fast for a shot , so after he passed I gave one small
> personal grunt and he stopped and came walking back slowly and stopped broadside at 20
> ...


Congrats Walt! Way to get it done in the bottom of the 9th at darn near closing time.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Good luck to all the gun hunters! Thatll just about do it for me unless i get a bug up my butt to take ol smoky out in december. My lady also has a tag left she might want to make a try at then. Had 4 or 5 does, a solo and a group, slip past me tonight all in range but i was in heavy cover and they never gave a shot chance. Been a great season! Time to get the ice fishing side of the garage in good working order i saw a lot of frozen over lakes today!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Only deer I saw tonight was this one at 40yds. He came in to a grunting sequence I did. I’ll be back in stand tomorrow morning for one last bow hunt until our gun opener on Saturday. To all my fellow native Michiganders I wish you all nothing but success!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> I can't figure out what you're so worked up about. It's pretty common knowledge that the number of hunters in the woods grows exponentially on the 15th. That, combined with the fairly substantial increase of deer spooking decibels from thwack to bang, obviously makes it harder to find deer. Lots of guys - not just "purists in the forums" - wish deer season was only archery or that firearms was pushed back to December for those reasons. It's harder for gun guys and archers top finds the deer after the 15th.
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight between you guys, but it looks like John was simply voicing that he prefers QDM In pursuit of a more balanced herd. That's an understandable sentiment, right? I didn't see him belittle other guys that aren't as picky (like me). I usually try to just fight my own fights on here, but the vitriol flying at the dude seems unnecessary.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You don't like firearms. Don't hunt during firearms .
You want to blame firearms on your success or lack of success? Thank firearms for a deer hunting tradition existing in this state.

Drop archery season , or delay it until after firearms and what effect would it have on firearms season? 
Bitch bitch bitch.
And of course the bucks are not big enough either due to firearms.
Bitch bitch bitch.

I've cheered John on to hunt again.
Likely told him he can hunt with me if need be.
He'd earn a hard ear bitchin about firearms sitting with me with firearms though. Maybe you don't grasp that concept?

Do you agree bucks should not be hunted during any rut related vulnerability? Then don't hunt them then. Bitchin about others doing it while you're doing it is going to earn you a what?


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

RMH said:


> BDD
> View attachment 456729
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congratulations


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

NEW HUDSON WALT said:


> Shot my #1...last day, last half hour...three doe came by at 20 yards and kept going , I was
> saying to myself " well it's over" than I hear some grunting and look about 50 yards back
> here he comes , but he was walking to fast for a shot , so after he passed I gave one small
> personal grunt and he stopped and came walking back slowly and stopped broadside at 20
> ...


Awesome and congratulations.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Grandriverrat said:


> Smile man smile! You will feel better!


It was his first selfy!!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Goodbye bow season. Hello gun season. Get em boys. Good luck.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

RMH said:


> BDD
> View attachment 456729
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 Heck yeah!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Congratulations on the last day bow slayers today. Bottom of the ninth & ya got it done. Pretty work boy's! I don't have a buck tag left, I'm a wee bit tipsy (no not on them orange waterbeer cans) & I'm thinking about going out coyote hunting around noon tommorow. Shoot straight tommorow those that are going. & Seriously guys we are in this together & the more we argue & divide, the more ammo we give the other guys. You do you & quit worrying what everyone else is doing for Pete's sake.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> So is November 14th at 4pm to late to set up a complete platform and blind??
> View attachment 456723


Pure Michigan!!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

No arguing in LFTS threads, there’s 100 other threads for that!


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> Not trying to be a downer. If your being honest with yourself you don’t think what I said is true? We already have poor age structure in our deer herd. You think moving gun season to the prime rut is going to help the age structure? I’m pretty sure seeing a three year old after the first season of that would be scarce.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I wouldn’t want gun season moved. My family doesn’t have any camp or even many hunters but I just think the 15th is THE DAY. Maybe move Christmas while they’re at it

tony


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> You do realize "horns" and "antlers" are two totally different things from a biological perspective?
> 
> Keep chasing them deer with big horns...


What are you in elementary school? Like a child coming up with a terrible comeback... I mean really... Because it bothers you that I don’t like gun season? Honestly why do you care enough to act like a second grader? Horns... Antlers... All the same in my book! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> What are you in elementary school? Like a child coming up with a terrible comeback... I mean really... Because it bothers you that I don’t like gun season? Honestly why do you care enough to act like a second grader? Horns... Antlers... All the same in my book!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sar. Cazzz. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> Sar. Cazzz. Mmmmmmmmmm.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

